# lost locking wheel nut key ,,,HELP



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Right the story goes i put car (volvo s60 03 plate ) into kwik fit 2 months ago for 2 new front tyres , left car a hour and guy phones me asking where the locking wheel nut key is , i tell him its in glove box , i collect car with my new tyres fitted , and yesterday i noticed a nail in tyre , goes to local tyre place , and yes u guessed it no locking wheel nut key ,, anyway read on some sites that u can bran on with a hammer a tight fitting socket and get them off that way but the volvo ones have a revolving out casing so dont think that would work ????, went to volvo dealer tonight before i went in i looked at about 30 cars on forcourt and every locking wheel nut looked identical???? went into parts office and was told there is 50 different ones ,, and did i have the code number for mine ,, i have been through all my service books and manuals ect but no code number ... guy said if i didnt have number there was 2 options , take it in and they would chisel them off , or he would contact volvo uk and get a master set sent up and they would try every one till they found right one , then order me one the same ,, for cost of 75 pound ,, i cant understand why does the main volvo dealership not have a master set ?? or if they is 50 differnt ones how come the 30 odd i looked at on forcourt looked identical ????? is there way just a rip off money making lie ???


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

boyasaka said:


> Right the story goes i put car (volvo s60 03 plate ) into *kwik fit* 2 months ago for 2 new front tyres , left car a hour and guy phones me asking where the locking wheel nut key is , i tell him its in glove box , i collect car with my new tyres fitted , and yesterday i noticed a nail in tyre , goes to local tyre place , and yes u guessed it no locking wheel nut key ,, anyway read on some sites that u can bran on with a hammer a tight fitting socket and get them off that way but the volvo ones have a revolving out casing so dont think that would work ????, went to volvo dealer tonight before i went in i looked at about 30 cars on forcourt and every locking wheel nut looked identical???? went into parts office and was told there is 50 different ones ,, and did i have the code number for mine ,, i have been through all my service books and manuals ect but no code number ... guy said if i didnt have number there was 2 options , take it in and they would chisel them off , or he would contact volvo uk and get a master set sent up and they would try every one till they found right one , then order me one the same ,, for cost of 75 pound ,, i cant understand why does the main volvo dealership not have a master set ?? or if they is 50 differnt ones how come the 30 odd i looked at on forcourt looked identical ????? is there way just a rip off money making lie ???


hate to say it... but thats the first mistake  
seriously though, dealers charge stupid money for most things these days :wall:


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

When i got my car from the dealer it didnt come with a locking wheelnut, they sent me out to rapid fit, their service centre and the guy used a tool to remove it, took a few seconds, he then fitted a new set and i wasnt charged.

I think halfords do these tools to remove the nut, or im sure most wheel garages can take them off. You would need to buy a new set of nuts though


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

Try another dealer, my local dealer had an entire set, just hope they have not overtightened them 

Are they tethy's on your car?


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

i have been to kwik fit (who lost it in forst place but denying it , they say they have no method of removing it , i went to national tyres and said same ,, went to 2 local independant tyre places and both said they get this a few times a week but cant do anything without the key adaptor thing ,, amazing thing is there is a tool that is avaovalb but its 100 quid ,, the aa and rac used them ,, so if tyre garages are constantly getting asked to remove a locking wheel nut without the key ,,, whay dont they all have this kit and say charge 5 quid a wheel to remove locked on wheel nut ?????? could have paid for kit in weeks then be makiing a profit ????


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Take it to a breakers yard and ask them to get the bolts out. Might need proof it's your car but they can do it. Bought a car where the locking nut was worn and wouldn't stay in. Got hold of the proper AA removal tool where it hammers in and twists but that did nothing so took it to a scrap yard, left it with them for a few hours, came back and job was a gooden.

Or if feeling adventurous, a chisel and a hammer.


And most will be different although some will fit other cars as there is only so many patterns they use. The measurements just differ ever so slightly so they don't fit.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

i had this before i drilled out the centre and tapped it, then screwed a bolt down it with a nut on, used the nut to lock the bolt in then unscrewed the whole thing with a socket.

bit of faffing but i was a tad nervous about just attacking my car with a chisel, plus i had the taps lying there. you could get a drill and tap for about a tenner though (plus 50p for the bolt + nut):thumb:


----------



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

Recently paid £40 to have mine removed as I lost the locking nut. Was quoted the same price by a few local garages in SW London so a few of these near to you must do it.


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

boyasaka said:


> i have been to kwik fit (who lost it in forst place but denying it , they say they have no method of removing it , i went to national tyres and said same ,, went to 2 local independant tyre places and both said they get this a few times a week but cant do anything without the key adaptor thing ,, amazing thing is there is a tool that is avaovalb but its 100 quid ,, the aa and rac used them ,, so if tyre garages are constantly getting asked to remove a locking wheel nut without the key ,,, whay dont they all have this kit and say charge 5 quid a wheel to remove locked on wheel nut ?????? could have paid for kit in weeks then be makiing a profit ????


When you went to quick fit did you get a paper reciept for the tyres you had changed ? if so you will have the technician who did your tyres, basically if they were the last ones who touched your tyres and you can no longer find the locking wheel nut then surely they would be responsible, i refuse to use them now as they nearly killed me by not tightening up one on my wheels that had to have the brake shoes done (cowboys), failing getting anywhere with this go to there website and fill in a complaint online i did this and they could not do enough for me (still wouldn't use them mind) and also they do not want the bad press !!!

Have you had a good look around your boot etc etc for the locking nut ??

Rule of thumb (for me)
Most good garages nowadays give you the nut when you have paid for the work that has been carried out

Best of luck :thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I often wonder about the value of them these days. Only had one experience of losing it or not having it in the first place (can't remember which!) and I sorted that by a brilliant tool that is now defunct. it was the size of a spark plug socket and had a load of tiny spring loaded hex type pieces within it. When you pushed it on a bolt or anything like a bolt, they fitted around it and locked together as you tried to turn it. It was a great little device but broke after about a year of constant use (you didn't need to use different sockets so it was used all the time). Wonder if someone else is selling them these days or whether they are dead and gone.

But that said, does anyone ever get alloys nicked any more? Its a big job to jack a car up, risk the alarm going off, put the car on bricks and then nick the wheels.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds like one of those 'GatorGrip' sockets?

Something like this?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Super-G-Ratch...tZUK_Hand_Tools_Equipment?hash=item3efc8ec14c


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah that looks like the business end of it! When I got it, it was just a socket like a spark plug one in a socket set. It was a cracking piece of kit though. Thanks for that mate... will defo be reuniting myself with that little piece of gold!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have heard of the Gaitor Grip, sounds like the OP has a locking nut with a rotating outer collar though?

Which would render the GG useless 

You could pick up a selection of steel box section, match up one which will fit and hammer into the head of the locking bolt. Then use Stillsons or a suitable wrench to unscrew the bolt.

You should be able to pick up some off-cuts of box section from a steel suppliers or engineering firm. Perhaps looking at around 15mmx15mm depending on the size or pattern of the bolt head.

Sorry to hear about this nightmare you are having


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree.... sorry! Didn't mean to hijack the thread. I think I remember my ex not having the key to her wheels years ago and the garage welded something to the bolt/nut


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

I had a similar problem on an Astra SRi and believe me when I say we tried everything to get that bloody thing off and we had access to every welder, special drill bit, hammer, scaffold pole, airtool etc going. I'd had the dubious honour of removing knackered locking nuts from my previous 3 cars and I know what i'm doing.

I took it to every garage and tyre fitters In out area and none would entertain it.

In the end it came down to buying the special tool the AA use or cutting the wheel off with a grinder.

I found a brand new replacement wheel on ebay for £35 so we cut mine off with a 9" angle grinder. I then removed all the other McGuard nuts (not siezed) and put them in the bin. I got a fiver for the scrap wheel at the scrappers. Cutting it off took less than ten minutes in all. A bit drastic and not much fun but no way would I pay £170 for the tool and I didn't know anyone with breakdown cover that could.

Best advice is to find a mate that's in the AA and get them to ring it in for you. That and never go to Kwik-Fit again. You can't get thicker than a Kwik-Fit fitter


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

mathyou78 said:


> I had a similar problem on an Astra SRi and believe me when I say we tried everything to get that bloody thing off and we had access to every welder, special drill bit, hammer, scaffold pole, airtool etc going. I'd had the dubious honour of removing knackered locking nuts from my previous 3 cars and I know what i'm doing.
> 
> I took it to every garage and tyre fitters In out area and none would entertain it.
> 
> ...


This is what i was going to do, all 4 had been done up with an air gun :devil:
i had the tethy style wheels and each one had some damage after the garage used various hammers and drills on them. The tool the AA uses is single use (moulds to the shape of the locking wheel nut) but can be used to remove the others as it will be the correct shape. Are you with the AA? you could always let the tyre down and get them out :thumb:


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

when i had mine done the guy used a socet which cuts a reverse thread onto the nut and in turn undoes ot hth.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

When my McGuard wouldn't come off and the key just kept slipping, I jammed a socket just slightly too small by hitting with a hammer. I then just connected the socket handle and got it off. Just cost me the cost of a replacement socket.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

i have been on a volvo forum and been advised to take a photo of the head of the mcguard and email it to mcguard and for 16 pound they will sell me one to match ,, but before i do that i know where 2 volvo s60s park out out side of there homes so was thinking to beening cheeky and looking at theres and if the same knock on there door and hopefully they will be helpfull kinda guys ( shy bairns get nowt as they say lol ) and i bottle of whisky as a thank you to them sounds a fair deal to me lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Ben_W said:


> Sounds like one of those 'GatorGrip' sockets?
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Super-G-Ratch...tZUK_Hand_Tools_Equipment?hash=item3efc8ec14c


I've got one of those sockets in the garage!

You're welcome to try it if you want.

I could post it to you, and you could try it, then post it back to me when you're done.

How does that sound?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

another option what is the cheapest cover the aa offer where you could join ring them up and get them to remove it for you ?

just a thought


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

Its shocking garages charge so much to remove locking wheel bolts when the keys have been lost, the easiest way to remove them with the spinning metal case is to get a small sharp chisel and a reasonable weighted hammer and place the chisel on the spinning ring and give it a thud once or twice and the ring will split as it is a type of steel and they crack easy, then you chap on a tight socket over the rest of the head and it will take out the bolt. Thats the way i always done it and never had any problems and if you do it right you will not mark the wheels.

Hope this helps


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

Some helpful advice on these posts and they're all worth a try but don't get your hopes up too much about some of them.

The spinning outer collar on mine would not break and I must have hit it two dozen times with a sharp chisel and lump hammer. Not a mark on it after all that. It was not made easier by the bolt head being recessed over an inch past the face of the wheel. Tight access.

The reverse thread tool, as offered by Halfords is useless here too. It's made of a material softer than the collar for a start.

The last thing we tried before we got really medieval was to weld a socket to it. To this we attached a 3ft breaker bar in the expectation that it would come straight off with a smart yank or at least snap the head off. Not a sausage. In desperation we then slid a 6ft scaffold pole over the end of the bar and I jumped on it for all I was worth. Still no joy.

It should've snapped at this and I would've had trouble believing it couldn't be encouraged to come off if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes. I expect that the steel bolt had reacted with the alloy and welded itself to it.

I can only imagine what the pillock that fitted it used when he tightened it. Unfortunately this was all done prior to me owning it.

I hope you have (much) better luck.

PS. This is the tool the AA use.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

This is the thing I've got... 










If you think it might help, I'll happily post it to you. :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

boyasaka said:


> i have been on a volvo forum and been advised to take a photo of the head of the mcguard and email it to mcguard and for 16 pound they will sell me one to match ,, but before i do that i know where 2 volvo s60s park out out side of there homes so was thinking to beening cheeky and looking at theres and if the same knock on there door and hopefully they will be helpfull kinda guys ( shy bairns get nowt as they say lol ) and i bottle of whisky as a thank you to them sounds a fair deal to me lol


I have taken these off before mate, I will PM you the method for obvious reasons......


----------



## chillihound (Oct 17, 2009)

I removed all four locking bolts off my Alfa, didn't even try to remove the spinning outer casing and it cost me nothing.

An 18mm socket just fitted on the locking bolt so I took a bloody good quality 17mm socket I had already, smashed it all the way onto the nut, using a longish (1.75 foot) bar simply undid the bolt, removed the socket from the bar, on a vice placed the socket so the jaws held the socket not the bolt and using a strong rod (dunno what it used to be but I guess a really tough screwdriver will do, even then it will prob destroy the handle) smashed the bolt out of the socket and voila.

It's rather scary just how easy it is and how often the technique gets used.

Whilst this method worked perfectly for me I hold no responsibility for any damage caused should you attempt it.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

*Update,,, update ,,, update*

thank you all for the response on this post ,,, rather than weld a nut onto licking wheel nut i managed to get some usefull info off here and a volvo forum i go on and this is what i ended up doing ,,
E mailed , Mc Guard in germany and explained the problem , they e mailed me st8 back and told me if i take a picture of the locking wheel nut, also take a photo of my driving licence , log book and passport , and send that and 16 euros and they will post out a replacement key the same day ,, Cant get better service than that ,, amazing volvo just didnt say that , One volvo dealership told me they cant do anything other than recommend a local garage who would smash them off for 50 quid , other dealer told me they couldnt do anything at all , and 3rd main dealer told me that they could borrow a master set of volvo uk , try them all until one fits then order me one at cost of 75 quid ,, so there were either unhelpfull or a rip off , ,, but anyway but emailed Mcguard with me details and pics so hopefully ill have me new key very soon


----------



## chillihound (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm glad it looks like it will be sorted soon, it's a sad testamate to the level of after sales care generally offered by many dealerships in the UK - they forget that good experiences (as well as their products) also contribute to one off customers becoming repeat customers.


----------

